# Graphics



## LaShonda

Did these all in Photoimpact Pro you are welcome to use them...a rose face and a flower and a heart necklace.


----------



## LaShonda

Did these in psp all done this year been taking a psp class on the painting one and another is the yellow flowers in a pot..did the bead today


----------



## dennybeall

Those are really well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kareen21

What's the method / technique to get blur on red heart pitcure?.. Is that still in vector format?


----------



## LaShonda

thanks you all yeah kept a copy in a vector format your right it was still in vectors before I saved it as a png the only thing is not in a vector is the chain but heart and the frame the circle are were in vectors...

on the blur didn't use no blur just used the beveling and reflection in photo impact to get that way

on photo impact just figuring out how I did it..

*I got the heart shape *
*
Then I went too Material Attribute Gallery and chose Metallic and scrolled down too Steel 9 and click that...*

*then I went to Material Attribute Gallery and chose bevel and clicked on B02*

*then I went Material Attribute Gallery  and chose reflection and clicked R22*

*that's how I got that heart too look like that*

it takes less then in a minute to do...like a only a couple of steps...


----------

